# AUTO PILOT/CRUISE CONTROL, 21' MODEL 3, LONG RANGE, 35,660mi. GOOD SHAPE ORIGINAL 19"CONTINENTALS



## llfrankwood (4 mo ago)

FRIENDS, the above don't work & Tesla will not help me. No cruise/pilot & cameras. Guess my problem is that I am a su-pat living in Cabos, Mexico. Please help.
[Moderator edit: removed contact info]


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

llfrankwood said:


> FRIENDS, the above don't work & Tesla will not help me. No cruise/pilot & cameras. Guess my problem is that I am a su-pat living in Cabos, Mexico. Please help.
> [Moderator edit: removed contact info]


Can you give more details on what exactly doesn't work or what you see? Any error messages?

The simplest thing to try is power cycling the car Do It Yourself - Model 3


----------

